# Lucky



## Eagle1 (Jul 18, 2004)

Well. I guess if it had to happen, it had to happen for a reason.
I was bitten by my MS200T Saturday. I have always been willing to share on this site and I am not afraid to share again. I know some of my old friends like Rocky will come back with some good replys, but he does so as a pro. So look, listen, and learn.

Removing a 40' pine in a tight back yard. Had to rig almost everything. At the top we had room to just let the top fall onto the brush pile below. I tied a line at the top and made a smile cut and was ready to make the cut and have the groundie pull just to direct the decent. Here is were I made my mistakes. Because of a major lean I positioned myself to make the cut with my left hand and brace myself and give alittle push with my right. I made the cut, the top started lean and fall perfect. My right hand came down from were I was holding, pushing and the saw went across all four of my fingers. all above happened in 2 seconds or so.
Now, cutting one handed was wrong. Also, I should have been alittle higher in the tree. I was making that cut at chest level.
I did finish the tree as blood dripped down on my groundie and logs and brush. HE almost passed out. I knew I had hurt myself, but I also knew that it was njot so bad.

The biggest mistake of all was familiarity. I work careful and always try to be safe. But familiarity breeds contempt. So, fellow climbers, always remember that anything can happen anytime. We love what we do so we discuss mistakes and happenings. If I reach one person I am happy.

PS. I never wear gloves.


----------



## Eagle1 (Jul 18, 2004)

*pic*

Hospital cleaned and didn't want to stitch because was to dirty. didn't want to seal in infection. so, a tetnus and antibotics, and a sore hand.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jul 18, 2004)

Sorry to hear that. I hope it doesn't keep you down too long.

Pushing a top out as you are cutting requires a _clear_ understanding of what your two hands are doing, and where they are going.


----------



## Tom Dunlap (Jul 18, 2004)

Wedges work well for getting the top to get in motion. 

Rather than familiarity, I think a better word would be reckless or casual. 

will you have full use of your fingers? 

Why did you finish the job and not get to the hospital? Sounds like bravado to me.

Tom


----------



## Eagle1 (Jul 18, 2004)

Tom. Fingers will be fine as long as no infection sets in. So far so good. And as far as bravado goes, I am a tree climber, not an ice cream scooper.


----------



## NeTree (Jul 18, 2004)

Dang...


That warrants a call... get ready, your phone's ringing...


----------



## a_lopa (Jul 18, 2004)

ive never really had a top handled saw only used them at other cos i was going to buy a 200t a while back.a guy that works for me talked me out of it for this very reason,its just to tempting to use it one handed


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jul 19, 2004)

Don't let _that_ stop ya from getting a 200!


----------



## a_lopa (Jul 19, 2004)

it would be nice butch, but i wont be doing it.


----------



## blue (Jul 19, 2004)

not if you have to hold a cone in the other


----------



## Eagle1 (Jul 21, 2004)

Back in the saddle. All is well, sore but well.


----------

